# Slaying the Fraze Part Deux! (flatty inside)



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Slayed cats...slayed a bass... slayed a really big cat..... strangely enough we did not catch any Carp. The shovelhead was a pleasure to fight... he did not want to surface. I thought he would be bigger than he was but I'm not complaining. Reaperswrath tore em up with me with his super secret, peanut-butter-cherry-dog-whatever-bait. :C

The day started out with a bang. Mr. Wrath broke the ice with a nice healthy Channel Cat, soon after I hooked a nice juvenile Large Mouth Bass.(or was it the other way around?) Anyways... then his buddy caught his first real catch of the year, which was another table worthy Channel Cat (maybe Reaper has a photo of it??).... after that it was just a massacre! AGAIN I AM DUMBFOUNDED THAT WE DID NOT CATCH ANY CARP! I guess you could say we destroyed the place and left no prisoners. Not bad for urban fishing at a heavy pressured city park! \m/
And now, photos of today's victories...

(slaying the fraze part 1)
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=255828

Fatty the Flatty:




Bass on:



Reaperswrath's Cat:




Big Ass Channel:




Another Channel:


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice catches brothers!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are all good fish y'all caught.But some body must feed them.A pond that size would run outta bait for they have no place to park.Whatever,those fish are well fed,especially the Carp.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Went to Delco this morning until it started to rain. Caught a blue gill on my Catfish pole. I still don't know how it got that big hook in it's mouth.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Those are all good fish y'all caught.But some body must feed them.A pond that size would run outta bait for they have no place to park.Whatever,those fish are well fed,especially the Carp.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I guess that could be possible... I've never seen anyone feed anything there except the ducks




XChief said:


> Went to Delco this morning until it started to rain. Caught a blue gill on my Catfish pole. I still don't know how it got that big hook in it's mouth.


I bet that was a sight.


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn son. You're killing them yuppie fish over there. Does Kettering police mess with you much over there?? 


Large mouth 12
Bluegill. 17
Crappie. 1
Perch. 1
Small mouth. 0


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

"Yuppie Fish", lmao. Nah the heat don't mess with anybody fishing. Maybe next time I'll start a fire and see what happens...


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Cats!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice cats. I'm not sure how many of the carpers still fish the Fraze that did a few years ago when I was there more regularly, but I know some of them would throw in quite a bit of chum, which would help keep the catfish and carp chunky.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Those are some fantastic cats. That flatty may be a little skinny but, it is a good one none the less and will have a big old bellie once it gets warmer. Did you get a length on any cats, make sure you check for Fish Ohio eligibility on the channel if ya did, looks pretty close to me. What did ya get the flattie on if ya don't mind my askin?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Those are all good fish y'all caught.But some body must feed them.A pond that size would run outta bait for they have no place to park.Whatever,those fish are well fed,especially the Carp.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


The city of Kettering does stock feeder fish in the pond. Not sure how frequently they do this though. Last summer you would see this big school of shad make its way around the pond over and over....kind of like they were doing laps. The park was having issues with people cast netting the feeders. This year they put up new signs that stated no cast nets. I think someone has ripped them down already. Or at least one of them. I talked with the park supervisor and he stated they were getting tired of spending the money on stocking and feeding. Only to have people take out the very things that keep the pond well fed. I also think they may be getting some grant money for the pond also. Not a hundred percent sure though. The pond is known to produce some really big fish from time to time.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Cat Mangler said:


> Those are some fantastic cats. That flatty may be a little skinny but, it is a good one none the less and will have a big old bellie once it gets warmer. Did you get a length on any cats, make sure you check for Fish Ohio eligibility on the channel if ya did, looks pretty close to me. What did ya get the flattie on if ya don't mind my askin?


Thanks! I keep telling myself to get a scale and bring my tape measure... that channel was pretty damn long.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you Danny, the secret to the bait is in the mind grown child lol. The fraze was destroyed but today we will finish it off. Here is my cat from friday and my massive carp from today


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

My first carp today


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks like mr. Wrath is buying lunch from todays little bet. But that carp this morn was a beast.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

True you got me at the last min. I will honor our little bet with dignity and like a man lol. There has been nothing caught since you left. We are getting ready to wrap it up for now. But the game is a foot my dear watson lol.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Lmao. The rivers will run red after we're done. That is... if your have your fishing license mr wrath. Tbc.....


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Looks like you guys have that place figured out, well done. The Fraze is a great place to see a show, I would have never thought there were that many good fish in there. 

Looks like a great lineup of shows for the summer. They used to do a blues festival there every summer which had some good free acts at the park but I don't see one for this year.

http://www.eventticketscenter.com/Event.aspx?EventID=2876&ppcsrc=BAMETC1


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Well i haven't checked out the line up. But as long as the big ones keep biting i know i will keep going back. Bringing the big ones to the surface is fun and a good workout. Who needs a gym membership when you can just go fishing lol.


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

Gibson330, went to many of the Blues Festivals at Fraze.Saw Buddy Guy,Joe Bonamassa,Kenny Wayne Shepard,and local artists Noah Wotherspoon and the young dude from Beavercreek.Scotty? Can't remember the last name.Good times for sure.


----------



## terrybadshaw12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice! Thanks so much for sharing pics!


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

No problem. I can't wait to catch and post more of them


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

We're just getting warmed up...


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

I was there today from 11:00am to about 4:00om got 1 bite and didn't catch anything except maybe a cold now froze my butt off in May. This weather is ridiculous. I hope it gets really warm soon.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Man, you ain't lying! I think it snowed here in Huber for a few. haha
I usually try to fish the Fraze real early in the morning... like 530 or 6 before anyone gets there. But this Sat we'll be there around 430pm, stop out and say hello if you can. Fish on!


----------



## terrybadshaw12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Danny! Yall got me hyped about Fraze! I took today off and im heading over there now. Peanut butter and cherry?? Interesting. Will see what happens. Bad




Danny Ball said:


> Slayed cats...slayed a bass... slayed a really big cat..... strangely enough we did not catch any Carp. The shovelhead was a pleasure to fight... he did not want to surface. I thought he would be bigger than he was but I'm not complaining. Reaperswrath tore em up with me with his super secret, peanut-butter-cherry-dog-whatever-bait. :C
> 
> The day started out with a bang. Mr. Wrath broke the ice with a nice healthy Channel Cat, soon after I hooked a nice juvenile Large Mouth Bass.(or was it the other way around?) Anyways... then his buddy caught his first real catch of the year, which was another table worthy Channel Cat (maybe Reaper has a photo of it??).... after that it was just a massacre! AGAIN I AM DUMBFOUNDED THAT WE DID NOT CATCH ANY CARP! I guess you could say we destroyed the place and left no prisoners. Not bad for urban fishing at a heavy pressured city park! \m/
> And now, photos of today's victories...
> ...


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

On our way to the fraze to experiment new bait. Hoping the fraze is good to us


----------



## terrybadshaw12 (Jul 24, 2013)

On my way back over there. Did well earlier.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

We will see you here. The carp are biting already.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...you guys ever consider just exchanging telephone #'s ?


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

We just did in person lol


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

lmao!! Fish on my homies.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

You no it homie. Where are you at today? Its cat day. I caught two of them. Only one was picture worthy.


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

I should have went over there, Went to Delco and only caught 1 catfish 13oz.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Well chief its not going anywhere and we will be out fishing here again. Maybe we will see you here sometime.


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Fried potatoes and carp for breakfast. A true fishermans breakfast lol


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn... that's hardcore. Bring me some!


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Sure what time are you coming out. And where are you heading today? I can't get thru on your home line or cell homie.


----------



## TheRickster (Jul 28, 2008)

BaitWaster said:


> The city of Kettering does stock feeder fish in the pond. Not sure how frequently they do this though. Last summer you would see this big school of shad make its way around the pond over and over....kind of like they were doing laps. The park was having issues with people cast netting the feeders. This year they put up new signs that stated no cast nets. I think someone has ripped them down already. Or at least one of them. I talked with the park supervisor and he stated they were getting tired of spending the money on stocking and feeding. Only to have people take out the very things that keep the pond well fed. I also think they may be getting some grant money for the pond also. Not a hundred percent sure though. The pond is known to produce some really big fish from time to time.


I called the police department once about this back in like 2009/10 and they really didn't care, or rather had no idea what I was talking about. The dispatch lady was just saying they are allowed to fish there, Finally I made the point that they are throwing in a net and stealing the small fish that the city dumps into the pond so technically this is theft of city property. She just said she'd send someone out... They never came. Glad to see the signs up now though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we used to cast net shad over there for many years with never a problem. by law, shad and other rough fish are all you are allowed to take. but then we started seeing payponders starting to castnet all the bluegills, small crappies and bass over there and before long, there were signs.. I hate when a few people ruin a good thing for everyone. 

BTW nobody stocks shad in a lake and they are prolific spawners so we were never hurting the population and in reality if the parks had a choice, would never want them in there. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

just cast back out next time, you got good shovelhead bait on the hook lol


----------



## reaperswrath (Apr 29, 2014)

Well after a pretty bad weekend of fishing, i salvage it with a small catfish on sunday. And today started out good with a decent bass over here at the fraze. I will have pixs up today. Slowly but surely i will keep bringing them to the surface. Good fishing to everyone. DB im coming for your title. Oh yeah Terry Badshaw great job yesterday on your fish. They were nice.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice bass reaper! What did you use?


----------

